# Jumping/running after strangers?



## ashleygrimaldi (Sep 6, 2011)

How can we get Finn to not jump on us when we come home? He's very excited and affectionate, but he's huge and he's going to get bigger and he hurts me or gets our clothes dirty. We always say get down and we move his paws to the floor but he usually jumps back up, I feel like this is probably pretty common but I just don't know what to do to remedy it.

And here's a very new problem, so hopefully easily reversed. In the past couple days (I have not been home), my husband says when he lets Finn outside he runs and jumps on people who happen to be outside. It's not in an aggressive way, but he's never done this before. He loves people but he's always waited for them to say something to him before he goes to them, and even then he's usually apprehensive until one of us walks with him over there.

For now my husband has him on a leash when he lets him out, but I'd rather him just be obedient enough to not need a leash. He JUST started this behavior and I'm not sure why or how to stop it.


BTW - we live in an apartment complex but the area we let Finn outside to go to the bathroom is completely closed in. We share a large fenced in "yard" so to speak with several neighbors, and he's always supervised while he's out there. Just an FYI before anyone assumes I'm letting my dog run amuck haha. There's nowhere for him to get out unless he were to dig under the fence.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

How old is Finn? Koda has always been a jumper on people when they come in the house or when people come to greet her outside. Unfortunately to correct it the leash is going to be your best bet in my opinion. We started the jumping training a few weeks ago and already we see a huge difference.

When you are coming home let the other person know you will be coming so they can leash Finn up. Ignore Finn when you come in and if he tries to jump the person with the leash needs to give him a little tug and say down - nothing harsh at all...

Once Finn is calmed down you can go down to his level and say hello. Do this with all strangers too. It has worked so far and she really doesn't try to jump anymore.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My Lincoln was a jumper!!! When we would come home, he would put his feet up on us. Fortunately, all I would have to do with him is to say "excuse me" and he would promptly sit down. He knows momma is the boss!!! 

When you get home and Finn wants to greet you by jumping, turn your body slightly and don't acknowledge him until he is calm and not jumping. Once he sits, you can pet and treat him. Eventually he'll figure out that jumping is not getting him anything but sitting nicely is!!!

With people he met on the streets, it was different. He is a large dog and the last thing we wanted him to do is jump up on a small child and seriously hurt them. 
On a few occasions, we would enlist the help of some friends/parents, etc. and practice his greeting. We would start at the end of the street and walk toward the helpers. As soon as they approached, of course he wanted to jump to say hello. We caught him before he had the chance to jump, gave him the sit command and treated him. We also made sure our helpers did not acknowledge him until he was calm and in a sitting position. One he was sitting, they were permitted to pet and treat him. 

You may want to ask some of the people in your complex to help you out with this. It's amazing how quickly they catch on but you have to be consistent in his training. 
I would definitely keep him leashed while doing the exercise....it's easier to manage him that way.

Good luck!!


----------



## ashleygrimaldi (Sep 6, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> How old is Finn? Koda has always been a jumper on people when they come in the house or when people come to greet her outside. Unfortunately to correct it the leash is going to be your best bet in my opinion. We started the jumping training a few weeks ago and already we see a huge difference.
> 
> When you are coming home let the other person know you will be coming so they can leash Finn up. Ignore Finn when you come in and if he tries to jump the person with the leash needs to give him a little tug and say down - nothing harsh at all...
> 
> Once Finn is calmed down you can go down to his level and say hello. Do this with all strangers too. It has worked so far and she really doesn't try to jump anymore.


Finn just turned 5 months old right before Christmas. 



Laurie said:


> My Lincoln was a jumper!!! When we would come home, he would put his feet up on us. Fortunately, all I would have to do with him is to say "excuse me" and he would promptly sit down. He knows momma is the boss!!!
> 
> When you get home and Finn wants to greet you by jumping, turn your body slightly and don't acknowledge him until he is calm and not jumping. Once he sits, you can pet and treat him. Eventually he'll figure out that jumping is not getting him anything but sitting nicely is!!!
> 
> ...


Leash training it is! Thank you both for your suggestions.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I just read through the original post and suggestions - thank you! We are having the exact same problem with our boy - MUCH worse outside with strangers than in our house. We will keep up with our leash training and using the sit/treating as people approach. It works but inconsistently. We have a long road ahead of us! To Koda's mom- any other things you're doing during the training process other than using leash/treating/putting in a sit stay position??


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When you come home, ignore Finn until he settles. If he jumps up, turn, fold your arms, and face the wall until he loses interest. If he sits politely, say "good boy" in a mellow voice and continue about your business. Otherwise, ignore his existence for the first five or ten minutes you're home. It also helps to ignore the dog for a few minutes before you leave. You want to suck the energy out of comings and goings.

Training the dog in the home can help a bit with greeting strangers (since he gets used to sitting as a way of gaining attention), but you can also enlist friends to help you train by acting as friendly strangers. Have them turn away and fold their arms if he jumps up, and have them turn back and interact if he settles. Have them reward him with eye contact, mellow praise, and treats when he shows good manners, and have them withhold those things the instant he shows the bad manners.


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, Just read through the post. When I got my pup from the breeder, the Dad came out of the house, flying at us, and circled around us, and sat to our right, and just whined until he got patted, I was very impressed.

So we worked on this with Phoenix, who is now 10 months old, and as tippykayak said, we fold our arms, and refuse to touch him until he sits next to us, then and only then does he get touched. We told everyone that would interact with him to say "NO, down!" and "Sit" repeatedly until he would, and then praise him like crazy only when he sat. 

We found out with a friend who raised Goldens that they are very willing to change or train or do something different, you just have to give something that is approved by you for them to do. Even when they get really excited and pee when you get home, just simply give them something that is approved for them to do, and they usually will do it. As a suggestion for a stranger, just tell them as quickly as you can, to tell them to try and do the same, no touching unless he sits politely and do whatever else you say is approved.

Phoenix will still forget slightly when being excited, but is doing very well. We trained him into it as soon as we could because we have young kids around that would get hurt when they get to see the pup.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We haven't been using treats at all. We just strictly ignore and turn our back when she jumps. She doesn't get attention until she settles. The first few times it took her a minute or two..now 10 seconds and she realizes if I sit and wait I will get attention. It was painful for me to do...I can't stand ignorning that excited girl! But others don't enjoy the jumping like I do so I understand the need. 

We still leash her up when strangers come over to give her the pop when she tries to jump but she is pretty good with DH and myself now.




Tucker's mommy said:


> I just read through the original post and suggestions - thank you! We are having the exact same problem with our boy - MUCH worse outside with strangers than in our house. We will keep up with our leash training and using the sit/treating as people approach. It works but inconsistently. We have a long road ahead of us! To Koda's mom- any other things you're doing during the training process other than using leash/treating/putting in a sit stay position??


----------

